# Slaanesh Hellraiser Lord



## Blackyujiro (Mar 9, 2009)

till got more work to do. He looks much better irl.








And my homage to Hellraiser








Now to fix his skin.


----------



## C'Tan Chimera (Aug 16, 2008)

This pleases me- seriously, well done. Is the head custom made?


----------



## Blackyujiro (Mar 9, 2009)

Yep, I forgot to put the WiP pics up before I painted him up. Glad ya like.


----------



## Dave T Hobbit (Dec 3, 2009)

Good concept.

My only niggle is that the hands look too large; given he is un-armoured they are probably not, they just look it


----------



## Hammer49 (Feb 12, 2011)

Good idea. Reminds abit of the evil guy at the end of the wolverine film.


----------



## wombat_tree (Nov 30, 2008)

Very cool, but the hands do look rather large compared to the rest of the body.

Edit: I think you've inspired me to make my own Chatterer model, I think I'll use it as a lord commissar for a traitor guard army. Just a thought anyway.


----------



## normtheunsavoury (Mar 20, 2008)

I quite like the hands, I think they suit the mini and the look. 
All in all a really nice job.


----------



## Evil beaver2 (Feb 3, 2009)

I think the giant claws are great, gives the impression that someones about to get mauled. Some more highlighting might help but otherwise that is a pretty awesome looking model.


----------



## Varakir (Sep 2, 2009)

That is a wicked model, very nicely done!

Some highlighting and detail work below the waist will really help to break up the mass of black at the bottom, i'll look forward to seeing him finished :victory:


----------



## koyukichan (Dec 25, 2009)

its chatters! What made you decide to pick him over the classic pinhead?
Also, how did you make the head?
Beautiful work overall.


----------



## Blackyujiro (Mar 9, 2009)

I'm gonna give him a lil more colour, maybe some greens and blues to break up the black a bit.
I've always thought Chatterer was way more creepy than Pinhead. But sculpting the head was pretty simple, just a lil GS modeled to look like pulled back skin, and peeling open his mouth. Then some really thin strips of GS for the wires running from his mouth to the sides of his head.


----------



## koyukichan (Dec 25, 2009)

That seems like something I may be able to handle. Do you have plans for any other cenobites down the line or was this a one-of?


----------



## Kreuger (Aug 30, 2010)

The other reason not to do pinhead is that he's already in the game. 

Urien Rakarth was a pretty straight rip-off he even is holding a little box . . . except they have him hair.


----------



## KhainiteAssassin (Mar 18, 2009)

what did you use as the base for the chest and the legs? it does look amazing though.

but for the record, the old urien model was similar to pinhead, the new one, nothing like him.


----------

